# مهم مهم جدا خليه وقود الماء بسيطة وسهله



## هاشم102 (22 مارس 2007)

الملفات على هذا الرابط
http://watercar.freewebpage.org/interest.htm
ارجوا منكم تحميلها الى هنا وارجوا الاستفادة من ارائكم حولها


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 مارس 2007)

اخى
هذه النظرية معروفة منذ امد بعيد وكنت درستها فى الستينات من القرن الماضى و الفكرة بها مشكلة اساسية والدائرة المشروحة بالرابط بها مشكلة اخرى
المشكلة الأساسية لهذه الطريقة فيما ذكره العلماء من ان الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث من العدم فإذن سنفقد نسبة كبيرة من الطاقة للتحويل من كهرباء لغاز ونسبة اخرى فى الإحتراق ونسبة ثالثة فى التحويل لحركة فى حين ان الموتورات الكهربية معروف عنها أنها أعلى وسيلة ميكانيكية / كهربية كفاءة تصل من 80 - 90 %
هذه الفكرة تخلط غازى الأيدروجين مع الأكسوجين وهذا خطر جدا لأنه مزيج قابل للإنفجاز خاصة أن هذه الغازات تكون نشطة جدا فور تكونها - و كل المحركات التى تعتمد على غاز الأيدروجين لآ تخلطه بالأوكسيجين إلا داخل اسطوانات المحرك أو غرف الإحتراق كما فى محركات الصواريخ والسيارات التى صنعت بالخارج تعمل بالايدروجين يحقن بها الأيدروجين كوقود سائل اشبه بالبوتان او الغاز الطبيعى


----------



## هاشم102 (22 مارس 2007)

الاخ الكريم لماذا انت متشائم الفكرة التي اريد ان اوصلها هي لو اجتمعت هذه الفكرة مع انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية عن طريق الالواح الشمسية وهذا يعني اننا نحصل على الكهرباء عن طريق الشمس ومنها
نتج المزيج من الاوكسجين والهدرجين وبهذا نستطيع اقامة محطات انتاج وقود غازي في الصحراء
ويكننا نقل الغاز لاستخدامه في شتى مجالات الحياة بما فيها السيارات .


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 مارس 2007)

أخى
لست متشائما، الجزيرة الوثائقية اذاعت تحقيق عن السيارات التى تعمل بالهيدروجين وكان شيقا جدا
فقط اذكر معادلات و ما يستخدم حاليا فى العالم حتى نبدأ بعده والتوفيق من الله
و يجب أن يكون تفكيرنا عمليا - إذا حصلنا على الكهرباء - فالموتور اكفأ طريقة للحصول على الحركة
أما الايدروجين فيمكن الحصول علية كناتج ثانوى من الكثير من التفاعلات وخلافه وهذا ما يجعله عمليا 
عموما هو اصبح اغلى قليلا من غاز البوتان المستخدم فى السيارات أيضا والفكرة قريبا ستكون مشهورة
وفقك الله يا اخى وشكرا على طرح الفكرة وانا فقط حاولت ان اشارك كما طلبت


----------



## المهندس المرح (23 أبريل 2007)

الله يبارك فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sittna (22 سبتمبر 2009)

ارغب في مهندس/ة يشاركني في تجميع وبناء خلية ماير لدي المخططات اللازمة وياريت يكون قسم الكترونيات و عايش في السودان عشان نقدر نتواصل بطريقة افضل وشكرررررررررررا للجميع


----------



## احمد سيد بشير كنتر (19 أكتوبر 2009)

النظريه عليه التكلفه جدا ومن الممكن تطبيقها بع فتره وانزال التكيلفه والحد من الخطوره


----------



## abbo (3 ديسمبر 2009)

ماجد عباس محمد;381257 قال:


> اخى
> هذه النظرية معروفة منذ امد بعيد وكنت درستها فى الستينات من القرن الماضى و الفكرة بها مشكلة اساسية والدائرة المشروحة بالرابط بها مشكلة اخرى
> المشكلة الأساسية لهذه الطريقة فيما ذكره العلماء من ان الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث من العدم فإذن سنفقد نسبة كبيرة من الطاقة للتحويل من كهرباء لغاز ونسبة اخرى فى الإحتراق ونسبة ثالثة فى التحويل لحركة فى حين ان الموتورات الكهربية معروف عنها أنها أعلى وسيلة ميكانيكية / كهربية كفاءة تصل من 80 - 90 %
> هذه الفكرة تخلط غازى الأيدروجين مع الأكسوجين وهذا خطر جدا لأنه مزيج قابل للإنفجاز خاصة أن هذه الغازات تكون نشطة جدا فور تكونها - و كل المحركات التى تعتمد على غاز الأيدروجين لآ تخلطه بالأوكسيجين إلا داخل اسطوانات المحرك أو غرف الإحتراق كما فى محركات الصواريخ والسيارات التى صنعت بالخارج تعمل بالايدروجين يحقن بها الأيدروجين كوقود سائل اشبه بالبوتان او الغاز الطبيعى





ماجد عباس محمد;382925 قال:


> أخى
> لست متشائما، الجزيرة الوثائقية اذاعت تحقيق عن السيارات التى تعمل بالهيدروجين وكان شيقا جدا
> فقط اذكر معادلات و ما يستخدم حاليا فى العالم حتى نبدأ بعده والتوفيق من الله
> و يجب أن يكون تفكيرنا عمليا - إذا حصلنا على الكهرباء - فالموتور اكفأ طريقة للحصول على الحركة
> ...





هاشم102;381480 قال:


> الاخ الكريم لماذا انت متشائم الفكرة التي اريد ان اوصلها هي لو اجتمعت هذه الفكرة مع انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية عن طريق الالواح الشمسية وهذا يعني اننا نحصل على الكهرباء عن طريق الشمس ومنها
> نتج المزيج من الاوكسجين والهدرجين وبهذا نستطيع اقامة محطات انتاج وقود غازي في الصحراء
> ويكننا نقل الغاز لاستخدامه في شتى مجالات الحياة بما فيها السيارات .[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى
بعد سنتين أو اكثر مازالت المواد المشعة تحول المادة إلى طاقة والعلماء حولوا الطاقة إلى جسيمات ذرية أى مادة فلن يخلق بشرا مادة من عدم
كما أنك تحول ضوء الشمس إلى كهرباء - هذا كقاءته لا تصل 50% بدل تحويلها إلى ايدروجين ثم طريقة أخرى استخدمه بموتور وهذه اكثر كفاءة
اما طريقة Pulse Width التى تبناها ستانلى ماير فالأيدروجين هو الأيدروجين لا يهم كيف نتج كله ذرة من بروتون يدور حولها الكترون والجزئ يتكون من ذرتين
المهم كيف تستخلص منه الطاقة و للعلماء ابحاث عديدة فى خلايا الهيدروجين للحصول على كفاءة أعلى من الإحتراق المباشر
هذا هو الواقع العلمى حاليا


----------



## سعد عبد الفتاح سعد (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل ارجو تجديد الروابط باستمرار


----------



## tose2006 (29 يونيو 2010)

يا اخي الكريم هناك اعلام ................
قبل نهاية البرنامج تجد انهم تحدثو عن عمر السيارت
وعرضو لك كوما كبيرا من هذه السيارات في مكب التفايات ليوهمو المشاهدين انها غير مجدية 
انا شاهدت برامج كثيرة من هذا النوع


----------



## os7 (18 أغسطس 2010)

لماذا


----------



## os7 (18 أغسطس 2010)

لا


----------



## os7 (18 أغسطس 2010)

يعمل


----------



## os7 (18 أغسطس 2010)

الرابط يا سيدى


----------

